# Dumbest inventions....Rants and Raves



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one:

Blue tooth Cyborg Ear Piece Hands Free thingamajigs for your cell phone. Does anything look dumber than some dick walking through a parking lot, sitting in a park or standing in line at the grocery store seemingly talking to himself. 

My son (11 years) and I get a kick out of them. We normally point at the offenders and say "look that man is talking to himself!" and just laugh. 

I know it's silly but some things are just annoying. I'm all for the hands free headset in cars - if you absolutely must talk on the phone while driving.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What kills me more are the people that wear them even when they ARE NOT talking to someone.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

No kidding. I want to walk up to those people and say - "Don't you feel self conscious??? Do you think people are looking at you and saying 'I wish I had one of those stupid ear things (so I could look like a dork too!!"). lol!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> No kidding. I want to walk up to those people and say - "Don't you feel self conscious??? Do you think people are looking at you and saying 'I wish I had one of those stupid ear things (so I could look like a dork too!!"). lol!


Reminds me of years ago when cell phones first started appearing. When they became handheld units Radio Shack actually sold plastic dummy phones. You could walk around pretending, just to impress people!

Of course, we all quickly recognized the fake units and took great pleasure in making centre-shots of these geeks!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the freedom my bluetooth earpiece affords me, and if you don't like it, you can suck it. You don't have to use it.... Nor do you have to approve, for me to enjoy it.

Dumb inventions.... The worse has been Religion....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I like the freedom my bluetooth earpiece affords me, and if you don't like it, you can suck it. You don't have to use it.... Nor do you have to approve, for me to enjoy it.
> 
> Dumb inventions.... The worse has been Religion....


Thanks for your cheerful submission. Please enjoy your bluetooth. lol!!:banana:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the problem is not the earing thing, but the cellphone itself!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Dumb inventions.... The worse has been Religion....


Usually I find myself disagreeing with 97% of what you say, but in this case.......


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

People wear them because they think other people are impressed. Similar convenience can be accomplished in a much less "stylish" way.


Personally I find them ridiculous. It's like decidedly uncool people trying hard to look cool.

It doesn't work.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> People wear them because they think other people are impressed. Similar convenience can be accomplished in a much less "stylish" way.
> 
> 
> Personally I find them ridiculous. It's like decidedly uncool people trying hard to look cool.
> ...


+1. You know I can see the business suited type guy.. But when I see some Dork in his sweats on the weekend at the mall with one of those things in his ear looking like an idiot... And guys, I can't say I've noticed a woman walking around with one on. It's one of the things that all us girls pretty much find dorky. 

But then for me, a cell phone is for emergency purposes only.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Usually I find myself disagreeing with 97% of what you say, but in this case.......


...oddly enough, i find myself agreeing with 97% of what old clint has to say. but, i have made mock of his delightfully smug pomposity, for which i hold the top spot on his ignore list.

:bow:

anyway, my vote for dumbest invention has to go to those spring loaded faucets that require at least three hands to operate. i would love to confront the inventor/designer and have him (for only a man could design something so ridiculous..) give a live demonstration, on national television, of how to operate these faucets with only two hands.

-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

For me, some of the dumbest *inventions* are the medications advertised on the TV these days.....
"Do you suffer from dry eyes? Millions of people like you don't have to suffer anymore. Zifferwaddle, taken once a day, will moisten your eyes and your troubles are gone. Ask your doctor about Zifferwaddle. There are a few side effects to be aware of. People taking Zifferwaddle could experience dizziness, blurred vision, dryness of the mouth, the growth of a third eye, the discoloration of genitals, the loss of all toenails on either foot. Ask your doctor if Zifferwaddle is right for you."


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

"some of the dumbest *inventions* are the medications advertised on the TV these days"

Q-ray takes the cake... You want to talk about something that tags a person as an idiot? Nothing says "More money than brains" like a Q-ray bracelet.

Or anybody walking around with a bottle of herbal supplements.... Especially if they think taking it is gonna make their schlong bigger... 

At least a bluetooth headset works.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> For me, some of the dumbest *inventions* are the medications advertised on the TV these days.....


What about *Bob* on that _natural_ male enhancement commercial?
Doesn't the average male roll over after 7 mins (well..speaking for myself..lol)?
The member may be willing but staring at a pitched tent for another 3-4 hrs
is not really romantic.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

blue tooth is a kik ass invention, good for lazy ppl who dont want to take out their phone, it also minimizes the chance of you dropping your phone when ur in a hurry to answer the call. 
but ur rite, it looks really stupid when ur sitting my urself and talking into your BT.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and then there's...texting....:zzz:

oops! sorry, is this my stop?

-dh


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

actually bluetooth is really cool. You don't even have to use it with your phone. You could use it as a wireless headset for your mp3 player. A lot of the newer samsung mp3 players are bluetooth enabled even though they are super tiny. No wires = more freedom to use your music.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I also think the Bluetooth Ear Piece looks dumb, well not the piece actually, but the user walking around talking to seemingly no one.

My vote for dumbest invention has to go to SPAM, not the meat, though that would be in my top ten. 

Does anyone really purchase stuff they learned about via Spam? I suspect you never even receive a worthless product, only loose your credit card info. 

Retro Bluetooth earpiece:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

SPAM!!!! The electronic version of junk mail. I hate that crap. Both. I know I can put a little sign in my mail box saying "no junk mail please" but I prefer putting it right back into the mail slot so that Canada Post can deal with it. 

Here another...TELE-MARKETING....You gotta just love being interrupted during dinner by "Hi Mr. ????? my name is Frank or Susan or Baljit and I'm calling on behalf of...."

I have my phone listed in a different name so when the telemarketers call asking for Mr. ???? I can say stuff like: "Is this some kind of sick joke. He's been dead for 4 months..." or "I'm sorry he's out banging the baby-sitter, I'm not sure if he is coming back" or "No he left the country due to some outstanding criminal matter. If you manage to contact him could you call the police please." Another one of my favorites is "One moment please..." then I just leave the phone off the hook until they hang up or pretend to be an ornery old fart who is extremely hard of hearing - that's always good for a laugh!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stratin2traynor said:


> No kidding. I want to walk up to those people and say - "Don't you feel self conscious??? Do you think people are looking at you and saying 'I wish I had one of those stupid ear things (so I could look like a dork too!!"). lol!



I was given a bluetooth ear thingy when I got my Blackberry from work. Not only do they suck in terms of the audio... I fealt like a huge dork wearing it. It's been sitting in my drawer here for many months. I am not hip enough for that thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Mail it to me... I'll use it happily!

,-)

I don't CARE who thinks what about me....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- my favourite for telemarketers is to begin yelling in german- i often dont even know what im yelling but it messes the busterds up pretty good lol.
i think the telephone is one of my least favourite inventions- those and automobiles, microwaves and gibson explorers.
many dislike clintonhammond, and he kinda bugs me too, but chainmail was a hell of a good invention. one of my nieghbours makes chainmail stuff, and wears it every time he leaves his house. made me one too- but i told him to hang on to it for safe keeping lol. he also carries a 10 inch bucknife and talks to hisself.

btw clintonhammond- i checked out your webpage- that kildare house commercial is cool- i live for redheaded waitresses.
and im gonna start making my own mead- i recall guys brewing stuff in toilets while in detention- if i can get past that mental image ill be fine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1. Mike Harris.
2. Stephen Harper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Here another...TELE-MARKETING....You gotta just love being interrupted during dinner by "Hi Mr. ????? my name is Frank or Susan or Baljit and I'm calling on behalf of...."


You'll love this radio prank.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qv3UCvxUh8E


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I remember hearing this a while back. I LOVE it!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Patents are useless and stupid. Do nothing to benefit mankind, but serve to make a small amount rich. For the little guy, every dollar a patent makes you, you have to spend three to defend it from the big guys.

That takes me to my opinion on the second stupidest thing invented - DEMOCRACY!

But that rant belongs in another thread :wink:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Geek said:


> Patents are useless and stupid. Do nothing to benefit mankind, but serve to make a small amount rich. For the little guy, every dollar a patent makes you, you have to spend three to defend it from the big guys.
> 
> That takes me to my opinion on the second stupidest thing invented - DEMOCRACY!
> 
> But that rant belongs in another thread :wink:



...intriguing!

i, for one, would love to read THAT rant.

-dh


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

1. Jean Chretien

2. Stephane Dion

3. Jack Layton

4. Ben Mulroney

5. George "Snuffleupagus" who does "The Hour" on CBC NewsWorld

6. CBC NewsWorld


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am starting to think ...Facebook


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Say what you will about it, Facebook still beats hell outa myspace....


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> 1. Jean Chretien
> ...


This should probably go in the political thread but Chretien was the man. If nothing else he will allways be the man for standing firm and not joining the coalition of the willing.

He also beat up the guy with the knife that got into his house.

He could drink from the toilet and charge it to his expense account and I wouldn't care - He's the man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

"I ignore both Facebook and Myspace"
Your loss....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I ignore both Facebook and Myspace"
> Your loss....


Are you kidding? some people have lives... No loss here AFAIK.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> This should probably go in the political thread but Chretien was the man. If nothing else he will allways be the man for standing firm and not joining the coalition of the willing.


How can you credit him for that? At the time both our soldiers were committed to that Balkans thing. If he joined up who was he going to send?

So rather than admit that we had no resources to offer he turned it into some kind of "moral" achievement.

If anybody does want to dispute our choices maybe we should pop into the politics thread.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who here, over the age of 35 will not admit to owning a Popiel Fishin' magician or what ever the hell they called that thing. Pocket fisherman?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Who here, over the age of 35 will not admit to owning a Popiel Fishin' magician or what ever the hell they called that thing. Pocket fisherman?


 
Funny I was just talking about that the other day. Anyone else remember 'Super slider Snow Skates' - they were just the thing if you were looking to break your neck.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> How can you credit him for that? At the time both our soldiers were committed to that Balkans thing. If he joined up who was he going to send? ...
> :food-smiley-004:


The ones that were already in the Persian Gulf.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

And "lawn Darts" were not safest thing in your back yard!

...Yes I owned a Pocket Fisherman....


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

And "Lawn Darts" were NOT the safest thing in your back yard!

...Yes, I owned a Pocket Fisherman... :-(


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> 1. Jean Chretien


Oh, you really pushed the wrong button there. Not that I'm a fan of JC but,.....


Stephen (*&%&*(^$*&$*&^$(&*%)*(^)(*^(*&%^(*&^45123%$!#@ Harper conservative nazi scum evil Nosferatu!!

Oh, I forgot,... Mike Harris was worse. If you have ever worked with people with disabilities like I have, you will understand.

AND GIVE ME JACK LAYTON OVER ANY OF THE OTHER SCUM OUT THERE !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

People who think politics has any bearing on real life are very entertaining....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> People who think politics has any bearing on real life are very entertaining....


If you have ever been kicked in the nuts by politics (metaphor of course) you would understand. Harris not only gave a good kick in the nuts, but the head and the teeth and ..........


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Nobody uses those earpieces here in Korea. It wouldn't impress anyone. 6 year old kids have cell phones here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> If anybody does want to dispute our choices maybe we should pop into the politics thread.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Yeah, no offense anyone, but politics does seem to be oozing into
many threads.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The ones that were already in the Persian Gulf.
> :food-smiley-004:


That's what I said! BOTH of them?

Our entire armed forces including clerks, cooks and bottlewashers would not fill SkyDome in Toronto.

See you in the politics thread! I'm outta this one!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> People who think politics has any bearing on real life are very entertaining....


...if you really believe that politics has no bearing on real life, you are quite "entertaining" yourself, clint.

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL!! My wifes uncle has one of those. He's the black sheep of her extended family.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Anyone else remember 'Super slider Snow Skates' - they were just the thing if you were looking to break your neck.


YES!!! Man, I haven't thought of those in years. Time to look them up . . .

TG


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

A "PeterPutter", LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

How about the Saucers? 

Give me an old 8 ft tobaggon any winter day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't exactly remember how many pairs of super slider snow skates I went through but they were great.

Has anyone ever used one of those plastic, spring loaded, stick on pick holders?

I was very dissapointed in the Xray sunglasses and Sea monkeys for that matter.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Polyester Leisure Suites


----------

